# Forum > News > OC News >  Vote for MotM July

## Matt

*Member of the Month July
*(winner will receive $50 PayPal)

Nominees:
Ximiru
Flying Piggy
Enfeebleness
Phase228
Tinkerfoe
DeMoN
Sineater213

No self-nominations..

*Voting has now started, please vote for the winner now.. all votes are private.
*This poll will close on *08-13-2007* at *01:14 PM
best of luck to all the participants.. if you werent nominated for July, it's possible to still win in August. Previous winners/nominees can be re-nominated if their nomination reasons are consistent with their activity during the month of nominations.
*

----------


## Relz

DeMoN imo. Since he came to this site theres been tons of helpful things.

----------


## Alkhara Majere

Alkhara Majere's vote goes to Flying Piggy, for his backspace spam/program among other things.

----------


## KuRIoS

FP, for many guides, backspace scam, cleanin up after noobs in model editing section, helping out members alot.

----------


## Phase228

I vote Flying Piggy Cuz he's cool backspace scam and animated userbar =P
and Holy-Crap iam nominated!?!?!
howd i get up there?!
( i like it though) heheheh

----------


## Nugma

Flying Piggy for his bawxspace scamz.
Though i felt like voting for Alk first:P

----------


## Flying Piggy

Thank you Alk , KuRIoS , Phase and Nugma ^^ all those made my piggy heart all warm .

Also , my vote goes to  DeMoN for his Microsoft bot (i haven't used it , but it was a great share) .

----------


## Enfeebleness

I gotta go with Demon. Loved the guides that you can apply to real life, to get real physical objects  :Smile:

----------


## Innit

Mines gotta go to DeMoN, for his numerous contibutions, aswell as MMOwned sister site.

Plus it looks like Flying Piggy was winning, and my vote was between the two.

----------


## EliMob441

Demon, he got me a zune, headphones and vista, and fp alrdy a supa mod he got it all :P

----------


## Itazuki

My vote goes to my arch nemesis, Teh Flying Piggy.
No specific reason why. 

* Cough * i'll take your job someday *
 Cough *

----------


## Snake-Eyes

my vote goes to phase, he always helps me out whenever I need it!

----------


## Phase228

well there it seems like a tie between flying piggy and.....DeMoN.....and im 3rd so far in the runner-up one vote WooT!

----------


## Gelormino

My vote goes to Phase..... He's been helping me out alot recently  :Smile:

----------


## Gelormino

Hes brainstorming the reason why Private Servers hate me  :Frown:

----------


## Dimmy353

I vote Flying Piggy , no idea because

----------


## Errage

Flying Piggy, so very helpful, I've been glad he's been here ever since I joined MMOwned :O

----------


## DJ Zodiac

I vote for phase! :Sylvia:

----------


## vivec45

sineater213 because he helped me out a lot..

----------


## Technique

i vote for sineater , he helps me alot in scamming =) (free steam account ftw!)

----------


## skillz noodles

piggy. =)  :Frown: 6):

----------


## Phase228

Omgz 3 VOTES!!!!! for me 
sorry to spame the thread iam just happy

----------


## Errage

> Omgz 3 VOTES!!!!! for me 
> sorry to spame the thread iam just happy


You were my next vote after Piggy :O

----------


## Flying Piggy

> Omgz 3 VOTES!!!!! for me 
> sorry to spame the thread iam just happy


I actually flipped a coin to decide for who i was going to vote :

Phase contributes a lot with this thread ---> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...r-service.html
And DeMoN posted a great Microsoft scam .

----------


## okko

Voting for Flying Piggy by great 80% Less detective glider guide!

----------


## GanjalfTheGreen

I vote for Flying Piggy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fault

Piggy imo .

----------


## Enfeebleness

Wooo, i'm on a roll!

I didn't really do anything amazing xD

----------


## sineater213

woo im getting votes and yeah i vote for piggy

----------


## Xepher

_relz_ ftw newbs :P

----------


## Phase228

> I actually flipped a coin to decide for who i was going to vote :
> 
> Phase contributes a lot with this thread ---> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...r-service.html
> And DeMoN posted a great Microsoft scam .


well then that sux lolz which was i head or tails O.o



> You were my next vote after Piggy :O


well then at least knowing that its all good :Big Grin: 

and Piggy won lolz

----------


## Gorrak

Flying Piggy gets my vote!

----------


## Fault

I love piggy so much, i made him the worlds SEXIEST avatar

----------


## Flying Piggy

> I love piggy so much, i made him the worlds SEXIEST avatar


Darn straight .

----------


## Notahax

Flying piggy! let pigs fly!

----------


## 2dgreengiant

phase ftw i vote 4 him  :Big Grin:

----------


## smeagol

I Vote For The *Piggy* Nice Scams And Glider Profiles!

----------


## Matt

Please place your votes.. poll will auto close in exactly 7 days from now. Best of luck to all the members nominated.

----------


## Fault

> Please place your votes.. poll will auto close in exactly 7 days from now. Best of luck to all the members nominated.


Exactly? EXACTLY? So literally, to the second? lol

----------


## Matt

down to the nano second.

----------


## Gugiman

gz Flying Piggy I think  :Big Grin:

----------


## Saint-Pasdoy

another tim, flying will win

----------


## Flying Piggy

wow , i voted and when the results showed i almost fell off my chair .
I'm glad you all enjoy my contributions (i have a good one coming up for the scams section and I'm updating the Glider file in September (just so you all know)) .

----------


## Gelormino

Matt what about the second place person? Do they get anything  :Big Grin: 

Phase is cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fault

> down to the nano second.


zomg, that owns

----------


## nerdywow

Personally I would vote for Fault because of the amount of wicked avatars he has created in the past few days, but I think it is a little bit late for nominations isnt it? =(

Nerdywow!

----------


## Sveiningos

I votes for Flying Piggy, alot of helpful stuff like backspace scam proggy and new glider keymappings

----------


## goider

Piggy game me my l337 siggy. plus i worship him... but let's not go there

----------


## Phase228

um wow.....i think i will fall off my chair 97 votes for piggy....um......*falls off chair*

----------


## raceboy404

umm i think FP won.

----------


## sineater213

well i got owned, yeah i think we should call an early winner lol

----------


## Adrenalin3

I gave piggy his 100th vote woot i should win something :Big Grin:  j/k j/k

----------


## Nimaasuss

I VOTE FOR PIGGY! He's done so many great things everybody but himself should vote for him!




> Piggy game me my l337 siggy. plus i worship him... but let's not go there


piggy should start is own religion like snitch and see if he gets more members.

----------


## kalyv

Flying Piggy Wins. simple as that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fault

> Personally I would vote for Fault because of the amount of wicked avatars he has created in the past few days, but I think it is a little bit late for nominations isnt it? =(
> 
> Nerdywow!


Lol neato, nerdy, i did that in august though, so when august MotM comes, nominate again. Then i also have a better chance

----------


## Equ1N0X

MY vote goes out to Flying Piggy.

----------


## Saintman

Flying Piggy!

----------


## Matt

wow piggy is pwningg it up hardcore. 2nd place gets a load of rep.

----------


## Phase228

> wow piggy is pwningg it up hardcore. 2nd place gets a load of rep.


dam straight.......
i am almost second place i just need 3 more votes!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Demonkunga

Flying Piggy wins, and my vote goes to him.
Great Person
Great Username
Great Avatar
Great Super Mod
Great Programs
Great Guides
Great Virus Scans
Thank you Flying Piggy for being such a big part of MMOwned.

----------


## Phase228

> Flying Piggy wins, and my vote goes to him.
> Great Person
> Great Username
> Great Avatar
> Great Super Mod
> Great Programs
> Great Guides
> Great Virus Scans
> Thank you Flying Piggy for being such a big part of MMOwned.


Once agian
Dam straight :Big Grin:

----------


## Flying Piggy

> Once agian
> Dam straight


BTW , i don't pay Phase to say stuff like that .
*slips a $20 note*

----------


## Phase228

> BTW , i don't pay Phase to say stuff like that .
> *slips a $20 note*


*takes the $20 note*
hmm he's right yah know.... we just very good pals.... :Big Grin:

----------


## MaXe

*Yeah i voted for Flying Piggy as well ^^..
Of course if i had more to vote on i might have voted for KuRIoS lawl*

----------


## Mr. Moose

Voted for DEmon,Great guy  :Smile:

----------


## Equ1N0X

No. Flying Piggy win. simple as that, what would mmowned be like without piggy? *imagines internet Armageddon*

----------


## pileofcrap

lets face it hes made more posts and guides and hes more well known. cause for one who could forget the name "Flying Piggy" i mean cmon how do you forget that

----------


## Phase228

> lets face it hes made more posts and guides and hes more well known. cause for one who could forget the name "Flying Piggy" i mean cmon how do you forget that


very true very true.......:coolugh:


so much for runner-up =< i got like 3days

----------


## Demonkunga

> BTW , i don't pay Phase to say stuff like that .
> *slips a $20 note*


But I said better stuff about you  :Frown: 




> Flying Piggy wins, and my vote goes to him.
> Great Person
> Great Username
> Great Avatar
> Great Super Mod
> Great Programs
> Great Guides
> Great Virus Scans
> Thank you Flying Piggy for being such a big part of MMOwned.

----------


## Phase228

> But I said better stuff about you


me and piggy are
umm'
barn friends dude.....hes a flying pig and im a robotic chicken we know each other more then a demon ape if iam correct 
:woot2:

----------


## gholar

flying piggy

----------


## EliMob441

FP just rape'd this contest

----------


## BrightChild

voted for phase228 for being a cool guy and UBER with PS

----------


## Phase228

> voted for phase228 for being a cool guy and UBER with PS


Thank you Frost =)
that was very nice

----------


## ncw

i voted flying piggy cuz every one els did so he must deserve it lol

----------


## Fault

Theres still an hour left, but we all know who is gonna win. Congrats Piggy.  :Wink:

----------


## caek123

I want to vote for matt every day since he made this site lol :Smile:  But my vote goes to Flying piggy because i notice him the most since im often in the Mc forums >.<

----------


## Fault

Piggy has won, the contest has ended. Grats piggy

----------


## Flying Piggy

Thank you to all who voted for me (my epeen has just got a little bit bigger  :Stick Out Tongue: ) .

----------


## Acespades

Gratz Piggy!!!! You had my vote!!!

----------


## Matt

grats pigggeh

----------


## Enfeebleness

Yay for second place  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nugma

> me and piggy are
> umm'
> barn friends dude.....hes a flying pig and im a robotic chicken we know each other more then a demon ape if iam correct 
> :woot2:


No.

----------


## Phase228

> Thank you to all who voted for me (my epeen has just got a little bit bigger ) .


Np el PiGGeH
=>
now u need a hug :hugglez :Frown: or some crazy lady like that smilie )

----------


## Sekspyz

I want a hug ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## BrightChild

> Thank you Frost =)
> that was very nice


=D

AND GRATS PIGGY~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Fault

So, when are we gonna begin with nominees for august?

----------


## Demonkunga

Maybe during September when August is over?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jp12

flying piggy deserves it:bowdown:

----------


## Sikonosos

> Thank you to all who voted for me (my epeen has just got a little bit bigger ) .


And the Tauren said it was nine inches...

----------


## yaaaw

:Cool: :yuck: :Frown:  :Smile:  :Big Grin: :confused: :Wink:  :Frown: 6): :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:  :Frown: :yuck: :Mad: :angel::angel::angel: :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Mad: :wave: :Frown: 6): :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment: ...........................:thefunney:

----------


## Sikonosos

> :yuck::confused:6)::yuck::angel::angel::angel::wave:6):...........................:thefunney:


:nuts::banghead:

----------


## way2kooky

Tinkerfoe should get it

----------


## way2kooky

think i posted late lol

----------


## Nolixz

Piggy for President ;D

----------


## Cypher

Please don't bump threads from over a month ago.

/locked

----------

